# steel wheels sizing help?



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

I know i got some great help before on this subject...
Guy is selling set of these steel wheels on kijij: "Part X-66013 16" x 6.5 5holes"
Will these fit a 2016 Corolla LE with 205/55/R16 tires ok? I cant figure it out!


----------



## TomB19 (Sep 24, 2015)

Go to TireRack. You will probably need to enter your postal code. Ask for rim options. It will give you the specs you need.

https://www.tirerack.com/wheels/res...la&autoYear=2016&autoModClar=LE&package=false


OE is a 7.5" width rim but I'd be more concerned with stud spacing and offset (affects front wheels only).


Hmmm... looks like TireRack has stopped citing bolt pattern specs. Your car is 5x100mm.

This site will give you some options.

https://www.wheel-size.com/size/toyota/corolla/2016/


----------



## RBull (Jan 20, 2013)

Jargey, the rim diameter is correct 16", the 6.5" width is correct vs OE, the number of stud holes 5 is correct. 

The key missing part is what is the bolt pattern specs as Tom has said. You would need to know what kind of car these came from to verify fitment or best look on the inside on the rim. Very faintly the specifications will be etched into the steel, and can be seen if rims are newer or no one has painted rim repeatedly. You're looking for 5x100, not 5x120 or 5x114 etc. Ideally you could also find out the offset on the specs as well to determine how far in or out the rim will be relative to the stock Toyota wheel which has an offset of 40mm (fairly standard). The higher the offset #the further to the outside the wheel/tires will sit (more flush to the fender vs. sitting further inside the wheel well). A difference of +/-2MM isn't a big deal.

Or post back if you find out what car make/model/year they were definitely on.


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

Will do thanks guys


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

Guys - rims are off a 2013 Kia Optima looks like the bolt on them Is 114mm
So won’t fit.
Am I correct?


----------



## RBull (Jan 20, 2013)

jargey3000 said:


> Guys - rims are off a 2013 Kia Optima looks like the bolt on them Is 114mm
> So won’t fit.
> Am I correct?


Correct. They won't work unfortunately. The stud hole spacing will be a little different. The offset on those is also 44mm so would easily clear brakes but push wheels out a lot and might look kinda odd. Strange that Toyota uses the 114.3 size on all but north american vehicles.


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

RBull said:


> Correct. They won't work unfortunately. The stud hole spacing will be a little different. The offset on those is also 44mm so would easily clear brakes but push wheels out a lot and might look kinda odd. Strange that Toyota uses the 114.3 size on all but north american vehicles.


Thanks for confirming RB


----------



## RBull (Jan 20, 2013)

jargey3000 said:


> Thanks for confirming RB


Anytime j3. 

G/L in the search.


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

guys - just a follow up, for clarification
my "bolt pattern" apparently is 5x100mm. which i understand the 100 refers to the diameter in mm running thru the middle of the pattern? does this mean i am restricted to this size (100mm) exactly. is there any tolerence there at all?
and, does the length of the actual bolts (lugs?) that the wheels go on have any bearing on this? or are they the same on all vehicles?


----------



## agent99 (Sep 11, 2013)

jargey3000 said:


> guys - just a follow up, for clarification
> my "bolt pattern" apparently is 5x100mm. which i understand the 100 refers to the diameter in mm running thru the middle of the pattern? does this mean i am restricted to this size (100mm) exactly. is there any tolerence there at all?
> and, does the length of the actual bolts (lugs?) that the wheels go on have any bearing on this? or are they the same on all vehicles?


- You must stay with 5x100mm. 
- Stud length required for rims must be close to what you have on Corolla (12mm x 1.5mm thread pitch). They are often longer for alloy wheels, shorter for steel wheels.

Other things that are important:
- Lug Nuts must have the same shape/taper as your car has. Probably conical, but some euro cars are different.
- Offset should be close to your 40mm. 38-42 probably OK. If outside this range, there are on line calculators to check with.
- Rim width should be same as your OE rims. They can be different, but not advisable.
- The center hole should be same as your car or at least fit over your hubs. Hub centric rims are supported by the hub. Otherwise, your car is supported just by the studs. 

You might be best to try and find a set of Corolla rims off a wreck. They would look a lot better than those ugly steel rims. There are universal rims available that can take several bolt patterns but they won't be hub-centric.
Costco list Corolla in this pdf:
https://www.costco.ca/wcsstore/Cost...chment/SteelWheels+FitmentGuide_Sept-2017.pdf


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

I agree. Don't stray from OE specs. Get Corolla rims for your specific vehicle!


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

back again.... guy is selling a set of wheels in great shape that apparently came off a Subaru. I checked the specs & everything seems to match up except the center bore - they are 56.1mm, and mine call for 54.1mm. so they are 2mm larger?
is that a deal-breaker?


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

Don't know about that BUT have seen before on the net that Subarus have high offset relative to some other makes... .Does the offset match your Toyota offset?

I'll repeat what I said above. Get rims that are designed for your vehicle.


----------



## RBull (Jan 20, 2013)

Jargey, if it was me I'd be fine with the bore. But you haven't given us enough information on the year and model subaru to verify all specifications. My first reaction is no they may be problematic, but give us some more info on car they came from to verify specs. 

However I think AR is right about Subaru generally having high offsets and this could present fender clearance, stud length and appearance issues etc. This is important and could well be the "deal breaker".


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

the seller gave me the link to specs on the wheels ( weird, seems to be a UK site)
he says they are "brand new" -so didn't come "off" any car???
(this seller is on kijiji here all the time. I did in fact buy a set of wheels from him a year or so ago for our other car ...before I knew about all this specs & stuff. they worked out fine! LOL)
anyway, the differences seem to be with the bore and the offset vs my car...
..what do you guys think? would they be ok? (BTW ..i'm in no rush ...just need them before next winter changeover  )
here's the link:
http://www.tyres-pneus-online.co.uk/car-wheels/alcar/9552/6.5x16-5x100-et48-56.1-45.html


----------



## cainvest (May 1, 2013)

jargey3000 said:


> anyway, the differences seem to be with the bore and the offset vs my car...
> ..what do you guys think? would they be ok? (BTW ..i'm in no rush ...just need them before next winter changeover  )
> here's the link:
> http://www.tyres-pneus-online.co.uk/car-wheels/alcar/9552/6.5x16-5x100-et48-56.1-45.html


Nope, I'd never buy rims that didn't have the correct bore and offset, only proper hub-centric ones.


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

Nor would I but Jargey seems to insist on doing so.


----------



## RBull (Jan 20, 2013)

I'd pass based on the offset. 2-4mm difference is passable but not 8mm.


----------

